# Painting 3D stone wall



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

So I decided this year I wanted to cover my house with stone. Here is what I am planning.










I couldn't find a tutorial here on painting, stone so I thought I would post my process. This is what I have done so far.










My first step was to go down to my local fabric store and buy about 20 yards of 120 in muslin. I then laid out a small section and painted it with flat black acrylic latex. I then painted with flat gray the basic shape of the stones.










Once dry, i mixed some flat black with water and started to add the shading.










Before it dried a use a paper towel and blend upward into the gray area.










I continue to blend until it reaches a look I am content with.










One down, 10,000 more to go.










After a couple of hours, I end up with this. Ill need to go back in an blend more to make all the rocks consistent.










My next step is to start on the stone archway. Wish me luck.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

awesome work, I wouldn t change anything. Its all good
"Luck"


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

This is awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Very neat. The sketch looks like it could be a scene from the Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

ok this is tops thanks for showing us......


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow that looks crazy!


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

wow that looks great


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Beautiful job. Well done!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Almost identical to the technique I used to age my gate post. Only difference, I used an old cotton towel to blend the paint  Beautiful.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking crazy cool nice work!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I will be posting the progress on the archways this weekend.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What a cool technique! Your house is going to look so great covered with these.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I started on the archway to cover my front porch. I need to make the piece light weight and easy to compact for storage reasons. I made the archway out of 1/4 plywood and screwed them together with hinges. I then took the pins out of the hinges and replaced with nails. After Halloween I can take the nails out of the hinges and the piece breaks apart really easy.











Due to a shortage of black paint, I used gray as my base coat.










I then started to paint in the stones like I did with the backdrop.










The finished result looks similar to stone backdrop, but does need a little more finesse. I plan to hang these next week and make adjustments.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

They look wonderful so far.


----------



## dharma3 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Castle bedroom walls*

I actually painted 3 of the walls in my son's room (ceiling to floor) in 3D bricks/stones. Using this same technique and it looks really cool. His 5yo and he wanted to live in a castle...so now he does


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

*SCORE!!! Michaels have their Valspar aerosol paints on clearance! I wiped them out of the Stone Effect premium enamel (Ideal for all my fellow monster mudders/yard haunters!)... regular price $8.99... listed on shelf as clearance $3.99... rang up at register $2.99!!! Get 'em while they're hot!!!*


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Those arches look amazing and I can hardly wait to see what the finished effect is on the front of your house.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic, you've got some real talent. thanks for showing us how.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

You must have the patience of a saint. I just tried your technique on two foam panels approximately 2' x 2' as I wanted a stone wall effect to cover my fog machine. All those little rocks you made are quite tedious work. 

I made my rocks bigger and of course my first efforts look sophmoric at best. I had already covered my panels with a monster mud type mixture with sand so my surface was very rough which made it hard to paint precise lines. 

Thank you again for showing us this techinque, after some practice I might even get them to look acceptable.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Incredible paint illusion--a fine job! Wonderful the kinds of effects you can get with just light and shadow.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Nevergoback said:


> You must have the patience of a saint. I just tried your technique on two foam panels approximately 2' x 2' as I wanted a stone wall effect to cover my fog machine. All those little rocks you made are quite tedious work.
> 
> I made my rocks bigger and of course my first efforts look sophmoric at best. I had already covered my panels with a monster mud type mixture with sand so my surface was very rough which made it hard to paint precise lines.
> 
> Thank you again for showing us this techinque, after some practice I might even get them to look acceptable.


 
It did take me a couple of stones to get use to the technique . I haven't tried painting on foam though. Have you tried diluting the shadow and highlight paint? It makes it easier to blend. I'm interested in seeing what your results look like.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is what the final result looked like Halloween night.


----------



## thxboy (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, this is really good!

looks amazing


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

You did a great job, the stone walls look incredibly realistic. Honestly, they look like they were made by a professional.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice and straight forward approach with a fantastic result! 

It looks incredible under lighting, lightweight, easily stored, and re use-able.....JACKPOT!! Good job on those.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i have to agree with everyone! the stones really pop right out!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Your finished effect is a marvelous scene. I really like how the posts w/chain sets off the mood as well.

This would look perfect at my house as my front entryway has a similar archway. When can you come over? he, he. 

Here are my panels: Looks like I need to put my 'rocks' closer together next time, I left a lot of gaps, but I knocked these out pretty quickly.










These were two old pieces of 3/4 foam that I had leftover from another project. Using latex on this foam is just like painting on interior grade wood except you use less paint because of non porous. Of course you have to remove the protective plastic skin that Owens Corning ships them with.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Nevergoback - Your final result looks great, just like what I did. I think the gaps between the rocks look fine. 

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I was looking at this and it is great! How did you hang the fabric on the side of the house?


----------



## paulab (Apr 16, 2012)

very cool, well done


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I added grommets every foot and a half to the top of the fabric. Then screwed cup hooks into the top of the wall to match the distance of the grommets. Once those are in, slip the hooks through each of the grommet holes. it only takes about a minute or so to hang the backdrop.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Now only was that a cool idea; you managed to pull it off splendidly! Well done!


Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats.


----------

